# Feeding PE Calanus to chalice



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally got around to getting this stuff, seems like a fine cyclopeeze replacement. Everything I've fed it to has loved it. Fish, coral, garden eels, shrimp ect.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a great picture. Thanks for sharing. I've found the feeding response similar to cyclopeeze as well. The new stuff is less "stinky" too; which is a bonus - for us humans anyway.


----------

